# We made it!



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Well friends, it took a little longer than expected- 7 days including the day & a half at the border, but we have been here since Sunday afternoon. We are very very happy, of course the house is a mess, boxes everywhere and no furniture, but we had our first meal cooked in our home last nite! Monday we got electricity (knocked out by a huge storm Sun nite), and water- comes on a truck every day, plsu the pumps working for the cisterns for the water for anything except drinking. Tues was a bank account and gas for cooking. Today we tried for internet/tv/phone but were unsuccessful- that's ok, manana, and my beautiful neighbor says I can sit on her back patio any time of day to get internet! Sam (my dog) is suffering a little from the heat, but so am I- I wonder how long it takes to get acclimated...hmm I'll google it.
Thre beach is so amazing! This morning a school of dolphins AND a school of sharks chasing the sardines, then later some random horses just walking on the beach and munching stray tufts of grass. My husband is over the moon to be back in his country and creating an even longer "honeydo" list than I made for him ha ha! Life is so beautiful. Next time maybe I'll tell the story about how apparently I'm here "undocumented"! ha ha I paid but nobody filled out their side of the form. But we have to go to Acapulco next week after we receive our lic plates Monday, to apply for my FM3 since the bank would only put as beneficiary until I get it! Oh and I LOVE napping in the hammock! Cheers!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Well friends, it took a little longer than expected- 7 days including the day & a half at the border, but we have been here since Sunday afternoon. We are very very happy, of course the house is a mess, boxes everywhere and no furniture, but we had our first meal cooked in our home last nite! Monday we got electricity (knocked out by a huge storm Sun nite), and water- comes on a truck every day, plsu the pumps working for the cisterns for the water for anything except drinking. Tues was a bank account and gas for cooking. Today we tried for internet/tv/phone but were unsuccessful- that's ok, manana, and my beautiful neighbor says I can sit on her back patio any time of day to get internet! Sam (my dog) is suffering a little from the heat, but so am I- I wonder how long it takes to get acclimated...hmm I'll google it.
> Thre beach is so amazing! This morning a school of dolphins AND a school of sharks chasing the sardines, then later some random horses just walking on the beach and munching stray tufts of grass. My husband is over the moon to be back in his country and creating an even longer "honeydo" list than I made for him ha ha! Life is so beautiful. Next time maybe I'll tell the story about how apparently I'm here "undocumented"! ha ha I paid but nobody filled out their side of the form. But we have to go to Acapulco next week after we receive our lic plates Monday, to apply for my FM3 since the bank would only put as beneficiary until I get it! Oh and I LOVE napping in the hammock! Cheers!:clap2::clap2:


Thanks for the update. I can hear and feel your joy.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on the start of your new life in Mexico!


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Border crossings always have the potential of becoming an adventure. A successful crossing is one where you end up on this side of it, regardless of the shenanigans one must endure to achieve that crossing. Congratulations on your trip and the adventures yet to come.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ken Wood said:


> Border crossings always have the potential of becoming an adventure. A successful crossing is one where you end up on this side of it, regardless of the shenanigans one must endure to achieve that crossing. Congratulations on your trip and the adventures yet to come.


WOOHOO!!!!

So happy for you, Terry.:cheer2:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I can feel your excitement. It might take a bit of time to get settled but everything will fall into place. Enjoy your new location and adventure.  :clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mazel tov to you and your husband, and your dog, of course!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations! It sounds like a really interesting adventure, your journey to your new home. Lots of great stories to tell later 

Your happiness at being there really shows in your post and makes me incredibly happy for you, your husband and your dog.


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

The is the first day of the rest of your life!
Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

FANTASTIC! CONGRATS! You are starting a new chapter in your book of life - exciting marvelous!

Can feel your joy and thank you for letting us share it with you.

Remember what Garrison Keillor says: Be well, do good work, and keep in touch.®


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> Monday we got electricity (knocked out by a huge storm Sun nite


My recollection is that each time I've been to Playa Ventura, and that's been about 6, there's been a power outage. I believe the line bringing electric comes from Hwy. 200 to Juan Alvarez (Playa Ventura) and with frequent storms passing through (particularly in the period June-October) there are service interruptions. That's why you'll see so many candles in homes. An alternate source of light. You'll want to make certain you have voltage regulators and good surge protectors connected to your refrigerator, computers and other valuable electronics.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> My recollection is that each time I've been to Playa Ventura, and that's been about 6, there's been a power outage. I believe the line bringing electric comes from Hwy. 200 to Juan Alvarez (Playa Ventura) and with frequent storms passing through (particularly in the period June-October) there are service interruptions. That's why you'll see so many candles in homes. An alternate source of light. You'll want to make certain you have voltage regulators and good surge protectors connected to your refrigerator, computers and other valuable electronics.


Oh thanx for that tip! We have the candles but I don't know about voltage regulators. Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement. Viva!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> Oh thanx for that tip! We have the candles but I don't know about voltage regulators. Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement. Viva!


HEADS UP: If you haven't been following the weather news / reporting ... Playa Ventura is in the middle of the current Hurricane Watch or Warning zone for the next day or two. From near Cuajinicuilapa on your south, north to Acapulco. Lots of information on the Internet.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats terry... I hope I'm as happy with my first hammock nap as you seem to be with yours!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Congrats terry... I hope I'm as happy with my first hammock nap as you seem to be with yours!


+1 !


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Longford said:


> HEADS UP: If you haven't been following the weather news / reporting ... Playa Ventura is in the middle of the current Hurricane Watch or Warning zone for the next day or two. From near Cuajinicuilapa on your south, north to Acapulco. Lots of information on the Internet.


Here in Acapulco the wind gusts are beginning to pick up pretty good. I'm sure hoping I don't lose power but most likely will. The bay is also getting a bit rough and the coconut trees are starting to sway.

(There is a webcam of Acapulco bay at "webcamsdemexico" if anyone is interested)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Beware of falling coconuts. They are often fatal. They can also really do a job on a car.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Beware of falling coconuts. They are often fatal. They can also really do a job on a car.


I have seen the damage they can do. My good friend had one drop on the roof of his new car and left a huge dent. I always stay away from the coconut trees but can't usually avoid the Mango's. There's just too many, but the mango's don't do any damage and I can just pick them up and have a little snack.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

It is finally NOT raining yipee. Yes I know it's the start of the rainy season here, but we have leaks in...the bedroom, the kitchen, and the wall is showing the dark stain of water in the living room. Ha ha that only leaves bathrooms! The big bedroom upstairs has a huge puddle of water but we attribute that to lack of glass in one of the windows. Everardo (my husband) dismantled the aluminum sidings he had put on the back of the truck for the trip and cut a piece for that window so this morning it was still just yesterday's puddle. The kitchen is leaking via a wall crack from the earthquake a while back and luckily is next to a shelf which I have placed a line of plastic bowls, and the bedroom is all our towels but 2 and a plastic bin for the worst place. Unfortunately more rain today seems imminent, so our bandaids will have to do. We are bug bitten and leaky and in heaven. He is currently up on the road digging a new trench to hopefully stop the flow...but what's really cool is we are just doing the next right thing. (& really really lucky that he's a construction worker ha ha) Tomorrow we're supposed to get our Mex lic plates and then we can be mobile...we need a few things. I know this is a long share, its just you are the ones I know will understand. Viva!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> It is finally NOT raining yipee. Yes I know it's the start of the rainy season here, but we have leaks in...the bedroom, the kitchen, and the wall is showing the dark stain of water in the living room. Ha ha that only leaves bathrooms! The big bedroom upstairs has a huge puddle of water but we attribute that to lack of glass in one of the windows. Everardo (my husband) dismantled the aluminum sidings he had put on the back of the truck for the trip and cut a piece for that window so this morning it was still just yesterday's puddle. The kitchen is leaking via a wall crack from the earthquake a while back and luckily is next to a shelf which I have placed a line of plastic bowls, and the bedroom is all our towels but 2 and a plastic bin for the worst place. Unfortunately more rain today seems imminent, so our bandaids will have to do. We are bug bitten and leaky and in heaven. He is currently up on the road digging a new trench to hopefully stop the flow...but what's really cool is we are just doing the next right thing. (& really really lucky that he's a construction worker ha ha) Tomorrow we're supposed to get our Mex lic plates and then we can be mobile...we need a few things. I know this is a long share, its just you are the ones I know will understand. Viva!


Your attitude is amazingly positive. Good for you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Your attitude is amazingly positive. Good for you.


I agree. Anyone who could say, _We are bug bitten and leaky and in heaven_ and really mean it will make a go of living in Playa Ventura.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I agree. Anyone who could say, _We are bug bitten and leaky and in heaven_ and really mean it will make a go of living in Playa Ventura.


I am trying something new today. I cut a piece of aloe vera and wiped the juice on myself, so far today it's working except of my feet where I forgot....My husband is trying the same with a lime..

But totally cool this morning was a once a year occurance! These huge ants showed up last nite and this morning had wings. They were all over the road and the beach! The kids got out early from school to collect them, and there were adults all over the beach. Apparently they are a delicacy, this afternoon they're talking about them at the place where I'm using their internet. I guess they grab 'em and cook 'em! There is no sign of them and I wasn't offered any...oh well gotta save something for next year eh?...oh and sunny skies today, storm gone- for now!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

terrybahena said:


> I am trying something new today. I cut a piece of aloe vera and wiped the juice on myself, so far today it's working except of my feet where I forgot....My husband is trying the same with a lime..
> 
> But totally cool this morning was a once a year occurance! These huge ants showed up last nite and this morning had wings. They were all over the road and the beach! The kids got out early from school to collect them, and there were adults all over the beach. Apparently they are a delicacy, this afternoon they're talking about them at the place where I'm using their internet. I guess they grab 'em and cook 'em! There is no sign of them and I wasn't offered any...oh well gotta save something for next year eh?...oh and sunny skies today, storm gone- for now!


They put them in tacos and eat them. Extra limon y chile!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> I am trying something new today. I cut a piece of aloe vera and wiped the juice on myself, so far today it's working except of my feet where I forgot....My husband is trying the same with a lime..
> 
> But totally cool this morning was a once a year occurance! These huge ants showed up last nite and this morning had wings. They were all over the road and the beach! The kids got out early from school to collect them, and there were adults all over the beach. Apparently they are a delicacy, this afternoon they're talking about them at the place where I'm using their internet. I guess they grab 'em and cook 'em! There is no sign of them and I wasn't offered any...oh well gotta save something for next year eh?...oh and sunny skies today, storm gone- for now!


:faint2: Gaughh! Ewwww! Looks like one extra I won't be ordering on my tacos!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> They put them in tacos and eat them. Extra limon y chile!


I believe that in pre-Hispanic times in Mexico, all sorts of insects were eaten as a source of protein since there were few indigenous animals that could be eaten, mostly rabbits, turkeys and deer. Cows, pigs, sheep and goats all came over with the Spanish. In Oaxaca a certain species of grasshopper is still considered a delicacy, though I must confess I've never tried them.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that in pre-Hispanic times in Mexico, all sorts of insects were eaten as a source of protein since there were few indigenous animals that could be eaten, mostly rabbits, turkeys and deer. Cows, pigs, sheep and goats all came over with the Spanish. In Oaxaca a certain species of grasshopper is still considered a delicacy, though I must confess I've never tried them.


I remember seeing _Mando Cane_ when I was a teenager and remember to this day the eating of insects shown in the movie. It might have been footage from Mexico, I don't recall exactly. It's a 40 minute movie and if someone is interested in unusual things they can watch it:


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

There are still some folks around here, my husband included, who enjoy eating bugs. Certain worms found in old wood, the chamois (Mesquite stink bugs), and certainly the corn worms. I have eaten the corn worms. Once grilled and crunchy, they're not bad at all. Taste like popcorn.
My husband got all excited last week when he found a whole lot of those ants with wings. He fed them to the chickens though. (thank goodness). yuk.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm certainly not saying that I would happily eat bugs or caterpillars.

But really, what we eat is what we're used to eating.

The last time we visited our daughter, I walked from their apartment to the grocery store, very similar to any you'd find in the US, except for the fact that everything was in Italian.

On the way there, I passed an old fashioned butcher shop. I literally crossed the street, though, to avoid walking directly past it: there was a horse on the sign, to signify that they sold horse meat.

Not that many Italians eat it, these days. But the Nonnas and Nonnos are well aware that many would have died from malnutrition during and just after WWII, if they hadn't had that source of protein.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

ok next goal acheived! Got our Mexican license plates last nite! Took less than 2 weeks. What a relief, today we drove to the nearby town to drop off a pump for repair, had breakfast, etc. with no worry. Monday we go to Acapulco to get my documents since I think I'm here illegally ha ha. They took my $25 at the border but the only one who filled out my visa was me! A friend is going with us who knows the drill...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Monday we go to Acapulco to get my documents since I think I'm here illegally ha ha. They took my $25 at the border but the only one who filled out my visa was me! A friend is going with us who knows the drill...


We won't inform the authorities you're undocumented, promise. Good luck at INM in Acapulco. I would imagine that being married to a Mexican should help things go smoothly.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

itnavell said:


> There are still some folks around here, my husband included, who enjoy eating bugs. Certain worms found in old wood, the chamois (Mesquite stink bugs), and certainly the corn worms. I have eaten the corn worms. Once grilled and crunchy, they're not bad at all. Taste like popcorn.
> My husband got all excited last week when he found a whole lot of those ants with wings. He fed them to the chickens though. (thank goodness). yuk.


Different parts of Africa view various bugs, including caterpillars, as a source of protein and even as delicacies.

The same holds true for China and other Asian countries.

"Please don't pass the caterpillars until I have finished this second bottle of tequila."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> Different parts of Africa view various bugs, including caterpillars, as a source of protein and even as delicacies.
> 
> The same holds true for China and other Asian countries.
> 
> "Please don't pass the caterpillars until I have finished this second bottle of tequila."


And then there's mescal with the worm in the bottle!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> And then there's mescal with the worm in the bottle!


The day I find a worm in my Don Julio is the day I never touch tequila again.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> The day I find a worm in my Don Julio is the day I never touch tequila again.


I believe that the worm finds its cozy home in mescal but never in tequila.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that the worm finds its cozy home in mescal but never in tequila.


Tequila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

True story, apparently!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that the worm finds its cozy home in mescal but never in tequila.


That was my understanding as well. But, I was just saying ...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that the worm finds its cozy home in mescal but never in tequila.


Which is one reason why tequila and I are friends, and mescal and I just wave at each other across the room.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting that so many combinations of "things" and alcohol in different cultures. We were on the Li River outside of Guilin China and the boat captain came around with his "special" bottle to toast the trip. It was some sort of liqueur with a snake in the bottle. I stayed with beer. One thing I did try was "gall bladder" wine in southern China as the Cantonese believe that a snakes gall bladder is good for the eyes. In fact in Hong Kong there is a street with basically nothing but snakes waiting for the opportunity to donate their gall bladder.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

*and if you thought that was bad...*

...you'll love this.

first a quick reminder. you do know what they use to make hotdogs, right?

on top of that, (or under it, inside your intestinal tract.), there is the contents of breakfast cereal. i'm talking USA here - the FDA - and it applies to anything you buy from a grocery store. federal regulations allow a certain amount of foreign matter in all packaged food. i don't have the numbers (how much is allowed) in front of me, but you can bet that every box has something. this includes, but is not limited to, rodent feces, insects and insect parts and the odd fingernail and hair. granted, these are tiny fragments, but the image in your mind will grow bigger with each bite.
don't even think about the chemicals i didn't mention.

it's crazy the way we expect others to be logical like we are - when we are not to begin with. a friend of mine is worried about impurities in drinking water. she also is deathly afraid of snakes, rodents, and insects of all types, even crickets. she finally stopped paying gasoline prices for bottled water and bought a filter to mount on the kitchen faucet. to eliminate chemicals, don't you know.

there is a window above the sink, usually closed. it attracts bugs. if she sees so much as a moth, she runs to get the bug spray. and that moth dies happy, knowing he absorbed enough pesticide to kill a colony, thereby saving his loving family back home.
bear in mind that the ceiling fan is just behind and above her head as she sprays the entire window. this is to prevent future intrusions.
this brings on such a good feeling that her mind won't even consider how much pesticide she just breathed in after she breathed a sigh of relief.
but, lucky for her, enough of the spray scatters around the kitchen that some of it will eventually get included in the food she eats, thus fixing the problem of any bugs that might have snuck in somehow. 

and did you know you have mites living in your eyebrows? and all over your body?
but here's some good news for dessert.
aromas and odors are not usually particulate matter. if they were, every time you smelled your own fart, part of it would re-enter your body.
don't you feel better now?

bon appetit :spit:


----------



## MGSTaps (Jun 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Have Fun at new location.


----------

